# RN registration in Australia



## ellea (Jul 21, 2011)

Iam a licensed nurse for more than 30 years in the PHilippines and now iam in australia waiting for my PR while on a bridging visa. I want to practice my profession here in Australia. My last employment was on March 2011 in my country. How can I become a RN in Australia? I completed my Masteral in nursing and doctorate degree from my country. I will appreciate your assistance to my situation. thank you


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

Information about registering as a nurse in Australia can be found here: AHPRA - AHPRA Home

All the best


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 25, 2011)

It might be of interest that the fee for yearly registration as a nurse is $105, and you can practice in any state in Australia.


----------



## ellea (Jul 21, 2011)

*Rn in australia*

Thanx . Application & assessment fee are other fees that need to be paid on initial registration at aphra. Isnt it? Thanx again


----------

